# Bike picture help….unique rides.



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Need some help.

I, as are many of you, am a total bike geek. I love nothing more than to look at bikes: especially custom builds. Not necessarily custom frames but bikes that have components that were hand picked by the owner. Fully custom bikes (including frames) are ultimately sweet but that doesn’t discount mass-produced frames as they can be stripped down and built up to taste which to me is also cool. You can sometimes get a real sense of a person’s personality. The bikes are as individual as the person themselves when they are built up in this way.

Over the year of surfing the web I have accumulated many pictures of bikes that have stood out. I saved the images on my hard drive with the intention of some day building a web site that would feature these unique builds. I was thinking that this may be relatively soon but realized I have misplaced many of said photos - this is where you come in. If you think that your bike might fit this description, I’d love to see it! If it stands out, with your permission, I’d love to feature it on the site I want to build. I’d contact you first but again, it won’t be up for a while yet (probably into summer).

There are no rules for the bikes (as expected) since they are whatever you decided to put together. They can be XC, All-mountain, DH, CX and, yes, even road bikes. 26”, 29”, geared, SS, 1X9, rigid, full suspension, whatever you’ve got, post it as long as it’s not fresh off the shelf as is if you know what I mean. They can be very old, totally new, worth $20 or $9000. Nothing matters. They just need to have 2 wheels.

I’m hoping to get A LOT of pics (through surfing as well) and the bikes will be credited with owner’s name (or handle) home country, and maybe a couple of details about the bike. Thought it might make an interesting site if done correctly and there are enough bikes. Thought I might try it but maybe I’m just weird.

Here are a couple of examples of some builds that are different (posted as examples – may not make the cut or anything – just examples) owners don’t know I’ve posted these so I hope they don’t mind. If the owner of that Rock Lobster doesn’t mind however I’m pretty sure it’s a shoe-in. It’s a real beauty! Tastefully done!! I’m about to build up a Salsa El Santo myself and liked this one so figured I’d post it – what the hell eh? The SS Sling-Shot is cool too. 

Anyway,
Thanks, for any help.


----------



## atomlab (Sep 15, 2007)

Great idea!

You will have my bike here soon. i just need to build it!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

atomlab said:


> Great idea!
> 
> You will have my bike here soon. i just need to build it!


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's a classic for you. It's currently in my sister's posession, but I hope to get my hands on it eventually. I honestly can't tell you the frame mfr because it's straight naked alu.


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

My Rockhopper, it's been my do it all bike for about eight years now. I broke the front derailleur a few weeks ago, it was the last original piece of equipment on the bike. Tours, races, epic's, I do it all on this.


























The hodge-podge: Tora 318 SL, Mavic Crossland, Alivio Shifters, SD-7 Brake Levers, LX rear derailleur, random Shimano front derailleur, BB7 Front disc, SD5 rear V, Candy C's, etc...


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Trek 8500*

Love this Bike!!


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

This is my 99 Specialized FSR! It has been my do all bike for the last 8 months and it rides great!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

My newest baby. custom burly ti frame via Spicer Cycles/XACD, Lyrik solo Air. Parts are a mixed bag of things I've come to like, and what works just fine for me. 1x9 drivetrain, room for fatty tires, built beefy and slack to handle the taller fork. 15" seattube, 22.5" toptube, 13.5" BB height, 16.5" stays. 67* head angle as shown.

I really, really love the way this bike rides.


----------



## SoloRider (Aug 6, 2004)

Not the best picture but it's my very favorite bikecycle.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's a couple of mine:



Version #1

Version #2.

The latest version #3.

new bars on the Haro:

I like 'em.

Ska, I've got a metric tonne of pictures just like you talk about. Mostly unique. Mostly custom though. Nary a stock frame anywhere to be seen. Let me know and maybe we could set up a file transfer or somethin'. I don't know how to do ftp or such though....


----------



## Pedal/Paddle (Nov 3, 2005)

I like where you are going with this. I agree that a bike build can say alot about a person. I guess that mine says "broke, simple, and easy to please"  Can't wait to see the final product. Not sure if this is unique enough, but it has been my only bike since new, not many original parts left (seatpost, BB and cranks - square taper rocks:thumbsup: )


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

I recently sold this one so it's no longer in my possession, but I have a lot of fond memories from this blue Curtlo.


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Ska! said:


> Need some help.
> 
> ... - this is where you come in. If you think that your bike might fit this description, I'd love to see it! If it stands out, with your permission, I'd love to feature it on the site I want to build. I'd contact you first but again, it won't be up for a while yet (probably into summer).


Hey Ska! You really need to check out the Monstercross thread over on the 29er board. I think the whole thread is a veritable cornucopia of unique bikes. :thumbsup: 

HTH

[edit] 
Guess I should provide a link to be helpful, eh?: *http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=355649* 
[/edit]

[edit #2]
Oops... I missed the one in the Singlespeed forum: *http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=192307*
[/edit #2]


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Hand selected and colour coordinated components for each!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

nspace said:


> Hand selected and colour coordinated components for each!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey, thanks for the pics and help everyone, hopefully it keeps going a little while. 

Thanks for the links Randy – you’re right – some cool stuff in there!


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

Well, this might not be exactly what your looking for, but its custom! and unique!:thumbsup: 

Basically I just strategically welded 2 Garage sale bikes together, then jury-rigged up the steerer tube situation.

I built an even better one after this, and gave it a paint job and stuff, but i cant find those pictures right now.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's my Voodoo Wanga...........This bike is so much fun to ride:thumbsup:


----------



## Brandontw (May 5, 2006)

Lawson Raider said:


> This is my 99 Specialized FSR! It has been my do all bike for the last 8 months and it rides great!


I had almost that exact same bike... I busted it where the rear shock connects to the frame, then someone jacked it.


----------



## Nater (Jan 6, 2004)

*None are mine,*

but these bikes caught my eye while surfing here...


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*How about a 29er*

Here is my Kona Kula 29er hardtail. Not rare or custom.... just have yet to see any others on the trail.

db


----------



## JustBarno (Jul 2, 2007)

love the salsa frame and handlebars from this thread. its too bad they dont have a more all mountainish frame in thier list or i'd be looking to buy something from them soon.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Here's a couple unusual bikes:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Pretty nice post! good idea!


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

heres my gunnar. ill get better pics later. when its not raining.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

people, this is not a POST YOUR BIKE thread. this is POST A UNIQUE bike thread. i've seen about 90% of basic run of the mill bikes in this thread. lets put something actually cool in here please..


----------



## CRXPilot (May 15, 2007)

'90s 17" Litech Magnesium - a 24# bike for $287 so far.
Ebay seems to be sold out. I love the look and my friend with a GF HKEK is totally jealous.


----------



## RhinoDave (Dec 29, 2003)

A comparison.
1st "Off the Shelf"








2nd. My bike as currently built. Only thing orginal is the frame,swingarm and hanger.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Beloved Quasi-Moto taking a momentary, well earned, break by the creek.










I'm so proud of the little gal, she's tough n rough n ready to roll pretty much every time I ask her to go play.


----------



## Cabin Fever (Jan 23, 2004)

Since I've put this stem on, I've really just been in love with the proportions of my bike (I hope that doesn't sound narcissistic...) It's good to love your bike, right? I don't baby it either, the second photo is after 55 miles of muck in the Ouachita Challenge last weekend in Arkansas. All those gorgeous pristine bike-porn color-coordinated bikes look great, but you can't look at it all day! (Although I could gaze at the gold chain all day...)

Before and after the post-race scrub-down:


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

My Zion


----------



## Cranked (Jun 1, 2006)

Here are a couple of my old Deans from the late nintys. They've been posted other places on MTBR but though I'de toss em into the mix here.


----------



## The Tractor (Jan 15, 2004)

*Ok, I guess these Qualify?*

1988 Trek 400T, I bought it new and it's 20 yrs old now.(and I know it is a road bike thankyou)









And the Tractor. No explanation needed here.









Rob


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

O.K.

My blog has been dead from the start really but I never forgot that I've always wanted to get a "custom rides" thing going. Finally, after all this time, (LOL) I'm going to start putting it together.

The idea is so old that I actually have to find, and start, my crazy-old PC to get a bunch of pics from it! There are tons! Anyway, I remembered this old post from way back and decided to at least start with a couple of pics from it and at the same time possibly stoke some of you to help out with the cause again so here it is.

A *BIG BUMP *for the cause. Check the blog every week for new stuff - if you're a bike geek like me.

Cheers.
Ska! - makin' it happen.
Post your rides or send them to me at skabikes at hotmail dot com.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

All Custom Built By Normbilt Cycles Enjoy
Lake Zurich IL

Gunnar Rockhound Fully Custom 29er in Lime Twist
2X9 XTR Drive train
Lime Green Race Face Next LP Cranks
Blue Hope Hubs, Blue King Headset, Blue Race Face Air Alloy Flat Bar


2009 Surly Pugsley
1X9 LX/XTR Drive train
Red Race Face Turbine LP Crankset
White Truativ Handlebar and White FSA Seatpost
Waiting on WET Red Ritchey WCS Stem


2008 Bianchi San Jose My way
No BLACK Components on this Bike!


Gunnar Ruffian Fully Custom 29er in Chameleon Metallic
Single Speed
Ano Red Race Face Turbine LP Crankset
Ano Red Avid Supreme Brake Levers
Ano Red Control Tech Handlebar
Ano Red King Headset
Ano Red Front Hope Hub
Silver Salsa Rims Rims and Silver Paul Rear Hub
Schwinn Stingray Red Saddle
WTB Weirwolf LT 29 x 2.55 Tires



1998 Pre Surly 1X1 Rat Ride
Fixed Single Speed
Black Race Face Turbine LP Cranks
Surly Hubs with Sun Ringle Winter Camo Rims
Azonic Skull Handlebar
SDG Winter Camo Saddle
Kenda Flame 26 x 3.0 Tires



2008 Surly 1X1 in Lime Green (The Joker)
Green Spank Stiffy 40mm Wide Rims
Purple Race Face Atlas Crankset
Purple Cane Creek Headset
Purple Kalloy Uno Seatpost and Handlebars
Silver Kore Elite Stem
Green Oury Grips
Kendsa Nevagal 26 x 2.5 Tires


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Retro style Strong in titanium.

Biiig pic here


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Vintage steel with modern flavor


----------



## SquishyPanda (Jul 19, 2010)

Diamondback Overdrive frame, Surly Karate Monkey fork, and a bunch of other stuff:









Oldish Trek frame, unknown fork, several cans of Rustoleum:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

*1999 Harley Bicycle*

1999 Harley-Davidson, built by GT Schwinn, leather grips/seat, shifter in grip, internal gear rear hub, 7 gears, carbon fiber look fenders/chain guard, Rock Shox front fork. Disc brake front, Drum brake rear.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

would my sinister ridge make the cut if i got a good porn shot of it


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

If you want custom fo rilla, you gotta get yourself a scaper bike.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

Long live Yellow Race Face Turbines


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Kasper said:


> Retro style Strong in titanium.
> 
> Biiig pic here


LOL

Believe it or not, that bike is already on my PC :thumbsup: I have a much smaller pic though. Thanks for the larger version.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Vintage steel with modern flavor


I must say that this one here is so freaking nice I'd love to post it in the next round. Is that OK?

Beauty of a ride - nicely put together. LOVE the new/old thing going on there.

Do you have any more details on it?

Very very sharp.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Keep them coming folks, I love the entries! Remember, you can e-mail me pics at skabikes at hotmail dot com if you want also. 
Cheers.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Carbon fiber, carbon fiber, and more carbon fiber to be found. '05 NRS C1 frame, DT Swiss fork/shock/rims, XTR, Magura, KCNC, WTB, Syntace, Titec, Time, KMC, Chris King, etc. Same pic as in my signature link. For more carbon fiber goodness you can click on the TCR link. That has a '06 TCR Advanced carbon frame/fork, Shimano carbon wheels, USE carbon post, etc. I kind of like carbon fiber...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Ska! said:


> I must say that this one here is so freaking nice I'd love to post it in the next round. Is that OK?
> 
> Beauty of a ride - nicely put together. LOVE the new/old thing going on there.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Details + some old pics on my blog. PM for more info.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Thanks. Details + some old pics on my blog. PM for more info.


I added yours (and some others) today. Hope you don't mind. Let me know if there are any details you want me to add. I had already typed/submitted the post before seeing this. I'll edit if needed - no problem.

Thanks for the submission. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff in Bend (Jun 5, 2010)

You gotta have a FS 69er on your blog! Ventana Elchucho.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is my 09 C-Dale Rush.
Nothing too special, but blinged out in Captain America Colors!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

not mine, sweet "Unique" bike belongs to a friend; local bike builder


----------



## Kasper (Feb 23, 2004)

Ska! said:


> LOL
> Believe it or not, that bike is already on my PC :thumbsup:


That's flattering  Here's a small story with the picture: The frame was just hanging stripped in the basement waiting patiently for me to build it up in a new reincarnation. Untill the other day when some burglars passed by. They took with my wife's On-one and a Thomson seatpost but left the Strong frame (and three other bikes) hanging there. The frame is easily worth 3* that of the On-One... But they probably thought it was from an old worthless bike 

A picture from Carl Strongs workshop:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump

Got anymore? Some of these have been featured already. Some will be featured later but I still need some more – if you’ve got them. I have a ton already but there’s never enough 
Thanks!


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

brado1 said:


> not mine, sweet "Unique" bike belongs to a friend; local bike builder


How did he get the fox graphics to match the frame?


----------



## miibmiib (Jul 2, 2006)

I know it's a road bike, but gotta say it's unique.










Full boron bike weighing 3195g or 7lbs. The wheelset alone is 15.000$.


----------



## tg (Feb 1, 2006)

*96 LaCruz*

Still rollin this bad boy. Winter bike/CX race. Made in Cali. USA


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Pug, with Lefty. You asked for it


----------



## WTF-IDK (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's mine.

built from frame up to hold up to my super Clyde fat but.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

It's not done yet....
A few pieces not pictured
Paul Motolite V-brakes front/rear
Avid Single Digit Mag brake levers
Another trip to the LBS for a few more parts and I should be set.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

*My Ladies*

The Commuter - I love this bike tremendously. Never seen another. 









XC/AM - Such a blast, hand selected parts including longer stroke shock.









BTW - Awesome idea!
Cheers
Erik


----------



## TyTate (Oct 5, 2007)

That lefty Pugsley is pretty awesome!

Here's another Voodoo. I love where this bike is at right now. *MY* Voodoo Bokor

How it is today


With the old wheels


A closeup of the SID decals


----------

